# Wasserkühlung entlüften



## ron_sief (19. November 2017)

*Wasserkühlung entlüften*

So da nächste Woche meine GTX 1080 Arcticstorm kommt, werde ich meine Wakü fertigstellen könne bzw. meinen kompletten Rechner.

Ich mache mir die ganze Zeit schon Gedanken wie ich es entlüftet bekomme, oder auch wie ich die Pumpe ohne den Rest zum laufen bekomme. Pumpe ist eine D5 VP755. 
 Ich hänge mal ein Bild an wie sie bis jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Ich rappel und neige meine Kiste, so weit es der AB zulässt (und nicht neu Luft ansaugt) ....in betrieb.
Da kann man sich eine Zeit mit befassen, bis es nicht mehr blubbert....
Hübsche Kiste


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Zum Befüllen die Pumpe entweder an ein 2. externes netzteil anschliessen oder falls nicht vorhanden, dann an das im PC installierte NT anschliessen, dann aber den 24 Pin Stecker vom Mainboard abziehen, damit der PC nicht startet.
In beiden Fällen muss der 24 Pin Stecker überbrückt werden, damit das Netzteil startet (PC-Netzteil ohne PC starten (Kurzschliessen) — IT-Logbuch).

Zum Entlüften werfe ich nen Benchmark + CPU Stresstest an, damit das Wasser warm wird. Dazu die Pumpe auf 100% laufen lassen und zwischendurch das Gehäuse immer mal zu allen Seiten kippen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

ENTLÜFTUNG:

Anschalten.
In alle Richtungen im Betrieb kippen (so weit dass der AGB gerade keine Luft mehr zieht am Ausgang).
Warten.

Vorgang ggf. zwei, drei mal wiederholen.

Das wars. Nebenbei: Entlüften wird sich das Ding von alleine nach vielen Stunden Betrieb, das kippeln beschleunigt das nur anfangs. Keine Sorge, wenn das Ding mal 20, 30 Betriebsstunden hat ist die Luft raus bzw. komplett im AGB. 

@DARPA: Warmes wasser ist kontraproduktiv, da die Löslichkeit von Gasen mit steigender Temperatur im Wasser abnimmt und so weniger Luft aus dem Kreislauf in den AGB "transportiert" wird pro Zeiteinheit. Noch blöder: Das Wasser wird gerade in den Kühlern erwärmt und lässt entsprechend genau da die gelöste Luft raus wo du sie NICHT haben willst...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Hier mal ein Link, um dein Netzteil "ohne PC" zu starten :

PC-Netzteil ohne PC starten (Kurzschliessen) — IT-Logbuch

Das du nur die Pumpe an das NT anschließt sollte logisch sein.

Die Pumpe immer laufen lassen für ein paar Sekunden (bis halt der AGB fast leer ist) und dann kurz vom Strom trennen. Damit können sich kleinere Luftblasen wieder zu größeren Luftblasen sammeln. 

Falls die Pumpe einen Entlüftungsmodus hat brauchst du das Prozedere nicht durchführen. 

Achte darauf das die Pumpe niemals trocken läuft!


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @DARPA: Warmes wasser ist kontraproduktiv, da die Löslichkeit von Gasen mit steigender Temperatur im Wasser abnimmt und so weniger Luft aus dem Kreislauf in den AGB "transportiert" wird pro Zeiteinheit. Noch blöder: Das Wasser wird gerade in den Kühlern erwärmt und lässt entsprechend genau da die gelöste Luft raus wo du sie NICHT haben willst...



Also dafür funktioniert das bei mir immer sehr gut  Deswegen hab ich auch dazu geschrieben, Pumpe auf 100%, damit die Luftbläschen ordentlich mitgerissen werden.

Das erste Entlüften beginnt aber tatsächlich im kalten Zustand beim Befüllen. Da läuft der Rechner ja nicht. Dabei geht dann schon das meiste an Luft raus.


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

.... nicht schlecht, das es gleich eine Abhandlung gibt- für`s entlüften. ^^


----------



## ron_sief (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Vielen Dank für Infos! 
Ist meine erste Wasserkühlung deswegen so viele, teils eventuell auch unnütze Fragen! 

Vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe!


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Respekt
Wirklich schön- sieht auch genügend üppig dimensioniert aus. 


Meine "Erste" bestand aus Hydor 220Volt, OBI-Sanitär Flexschlauch und 120cm Heizkörper^^
Das war im Jahre 2000


----------



## Painkilleraxel (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Könntest du einen link setzten von deinem Resovar,der ist ja auch vernehbelt santang also. Danke.
Hab ich noch niergends gesehen. Rohre Santang ja......


----------



## ron_sief (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Musst mal nach einem Alphacool Plexi Tube Stain schauen!


----------



## bthight (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Bei mir sind nach 3 Tagen immer noch im AGB kleine Bläschen drin. Genau wie in einer Kohlensäure-Mineralwasserflasche.

Ich habe eine D5 Pumpe mit einem 25 cm Eisbecher als AGB direkt an der Pumpe.

Ich habe die Fittinge alle nochmal nachgezogen per Hand.

Der AGB ist bis auf 3cm voll, trotz Neigen gehen diese Bläschen nicht weg.

Und meine CPU Temperatur (Ryzen 2600)  ist bei meinem 420er Radiator bei 66 Grad im Prime95 Test.
Liegt das an den Bläschen in der Wakü?

Der Radiator wird kaum warm.

Und die Pumpe wird per PWM vom MB gesteuert.
Wenn die Pumpe auf 100% geht hört man ab und zu mal ein kleines Glucksen, wie bei einer Heizung mit Luft drin.


----------



## Patrick_87 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Diese kleinen blasen die sich an der Innenwand vom AGB gesammelt haben sind normal. Das dauert immer so 3 oder 4 manchmal 5tage bis sie komplett weg sind. 
Das habe ich auch jedes mal.
Das gluckern aber solltest du mal checken. Am besten mal den Rechner eingeschaltet in alle Richtungen neigen, allerdings nur so weit das im AGB keine Luft angesaugt wird. Oft entweicht dann doch noch mal irgendwo etwas Luft.


----------



## bthight (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Diese kleinen blasen die sich an der Innenwand vom AGB gesammelt haben sind normal. Das dauert immer so 3 oder 4 manchmal 5tage bis sie komplett weg sind.
> Das habe ich auch jedes mal.
> Das gluckern aber solltest du mal checken. Am besten mal den Rechner eingeschaltet in alle Richtungen neigen, allerdings nur so weit das im AGB keine Luft angesaugt wird. Oft entweicht dann doch noch mal irgendwo etwas Luft.



Es war meine Schuld.
Die Pumpe VPP 755 war auf Stufe 5 eingestellt.
Das Wasser wurde so schnell eingesaugt und wieder ausgespuckt, dass die Blasen sich nicht einmal oben obesetzen konnten.

Mit Stufe 1 ist es nun weg.
Ein bis zwei mal Kippen des Rechners und schwupp die Wupp war es binnen 20 Minuten fast frei von Blasen.


----------



## v3nom (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entlüften*

Zum entlüften ist es ratsam die Pumpe regeln zu können. Immer im Wechsel schnell/langsam betreiben damit die Luft aus dem Kreislauf kommt und sich dann oben absetzen kann im AGB.


----------

